# 1st Unhappy Customer!



## SearchforSignal (Aug 30, 2016)

Well, after installing a basic galley style kitchen the customer comes to me a few weeks after I've finished and said the drywall work and paint are not up to his standards. 

-yes I walked through with him with a flashlight shining on my work prior to leaving the jobsite and he gave me the "all good."

-the drywall work and paint was a small portion of the job, I charged $400 for labor and materials not including primer and paint. About 70 sqft of drywall and painting.

Customers comes back with a estimate from another company for $750 drywall repairs and $825 painting. Wants me to cover the additional work because "he doesn't want to pay twice for the same job." Which I agree with but I have no intention to pay the additional amount, I would just refund him what I charged. That way he isn't paying twice. Just once with the other drywall business he chose. 

The entire job including materials is less than $5,000. It was a small job, just don't think I should eat the addition costs to have someone else redo work. I may be wrong.

Thanks for reading.





Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Why aren't you redoing it? Have you gone over it with him at the site again? What finish quality expectations did you agree on? 

If you agreed for the other guy to redo it knowing what the price was, you just agreed in the customer's eyes to pay for it.

What does the contract say?


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

SearchforSignal said:


> ..
> -the drywall work and paint was a small portion of the job, I charged $400 for labor and materials not including primer and paint. About 70 sqft of drywall and painting.
> 
> Customers comes back with a estimate from another company for $750 drywall repairs and $825 painting. Wants me to cover the additional work because "he doesn't want to pay twice for the same job." Which I agree with...


Did you get paid? Yes or no.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

You need to make sure he understands you'll refund that portion of your bill, and that's it.


----------



## SearchforSignal (Aug 30, 2016)

hdavis said:


> Why aren't you redoing it? Have you gone over it with him at the site again? What finish quality expectations did you agree on?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My contract states a final walkthrough with customer will be performed and at that time any discrepancies will be addressed by me.

It is now 2 weeks later and I am booked into April. Customer doesn't want to wait. I did not agree to pay for anything yet and didn't say he was getting any type of refund from me as well.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SearchforSignal (Aug 30, 2016)

SmallTownGuy said:


> Did you get paid? Yes or no.


Yes

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SearchforSignal (Aug 30, 2016)

hdavis said:


> You need to make sure he understands you'll refund that portion of your bill, and that's it.


That's the way I am leaning.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Be honest with yourself, if you think the guy has a point and the work is sub standard then make the time to go fix it, or hire someone else to go fix it.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

SearchforSignal said:


> Well, after installing a basic galley style kitchen the customer comes to me a few weeks after I've finished and said the drywall work and paint are not up to his standards.
> 
> -yes I walked through with him with a flashlight shining on my work prior to leaving the jobsite and he gave me the "all good."
> 
> ...


How are you coming to that number? Did you itemize that exact portion on your bill or are you making up the number 400?


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

So you offered to address the issues in April, but he doesn't want to wait.

I guess that's his choice, then.


----------



## SearchforSignal (Aug 30, 2016)

Inner10 said:


> How are you coming to that number? Did you itemize that exact portion on your bill or are you making up the number 400?


Yes that is an appropriate number. With materials it is $411.28 exactly. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

SmallTownGuy said:


> Did you get paid? Yes or no.





SearchforSignal said:


> My contract states a final walkthrough with customer will be performed and at that time any discrepancies will be addressed by me.
> 
> It is now 2 weeks later and I am booked into April. Customer doesn't want to wait. I did not agree to pay for anything yet and didn't say he was getting any type of refund from me as well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk





SearchforSignal said:


> Yes
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Regardless of how booked you are, you have a responsibility to respond in a timely fashion.

That said, Customer was given and took full opportunity to do a complete visual inspection - end of story.

Flat out, your customer and I would have nothing more to say.

And I'm telling you sir, that is exactly the response I have for new homes that exceed 1 million.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Every business has a strategy on how far they will go to have a satisfied customer. You need to figure that out for your business. It has marketing and profitability implications.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Out of curiosity, what's your opinion of the drywall & paint? Does it meet your expectations, or not quite?


----------



## SearchforSignal (Aug 30, 2016)

MarkJames said:


> Out of curiosity, what's your opinion of the drywall & paint? Does it meet your expectations, or not quite?


Yes. There was a few spots at an angle that I pointed out to the customer that could be better with the flashlight, but the customer stated it was a "basement and not to worry about it, that he didn't even notice." Well I will count this as a learning experience for my young business.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

SearchforSignal said:


> Yes that is an appropriate number. With materials it is $411.28 exactly.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


$411.28 for 3 sheets of drywall, mud, tape, paint, primer, brush and roller?


----------



## SearchforSignal (Aug 30, 2016)

TNTSERVICES said:


> $411.28 for 3 sheets of drywall, mud, tape, paint, primer, brush and roller?


Not even. Two sheets of drywall. With about a total of 70sqft of painting to blend into existing area.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> $411.28 for 3 sheets of drywall, mud, tape, paint, primer, brush and roller?


I'm guessing 100 in material and 6 hours labour @ 50?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

SearchforSignal said:


> Not even. Two sheets of drywall. With about a total of 70sqft of painting to blend into existing area.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Why not take a Saturday and make him happy instead of refunding 400 bucks and leaving him mad?


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

You should have a warranty. You should also have pride in your work and want the client to sing your praises to everyone they know.

First, the timeline is a bit questionable. If you had developed a good relationship form the beginning why wouldn't he have called you in the first place. Instead, in just a 2 week time span, he noticed issues, called and scheduled contractors to view and deliver an estimate on the corrections and then call you to ask for you to cover the costs?

Sounds fishy. Why would he think that you wouldn't fix the issues yourself? 

Second, I would have made an offer to resolve myself and if he refused I would have referred to our contract and that I would not cover any costs he inquired and that I had the right to fix those issues prior to him seeking a third party.

Third, Why in the hell would you use a flashlight to show them your work. Forget that mess. 6 foot rule applies. It's not going to be perfect and you can always find imperfection when you inspect that close.


----------



## SearchforSignal (Aug 30, 2016)

Inner10 said:


> Why not take a Saturday and make him happy instead of refunding 400 bucks and leaving him mad?


I thought of doing this but I have no guarantee after I spend a Saturday there that he wont come back and say that work is sub par as well. Then I am out the materials an a whole nother day.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

SearchforSignal said:


> I thought of doing this but I have no guarantee after I spend a Saturday there that he wont come back and say that work is sub par as well. Then I am out the materials an a whole nother day.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


But let's be honest here, does the guy have a legit point or is he a chronically unhappy wack-job?


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

SearchforSignal said:


> I thought of doing this but I have no guarantee after I spend a Saturday there that he wont come back and say that work is sub par as well. Then I am out the materials an a whole nother day.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


A good faith attempt at fixing is all your are responsible for. You can walk away from that with your head held high.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

TNTSERVICES said:


> A good faith attempt at fixing is all your are responsible for. You can walk away from that with your head held high.


yup.

Roll of tape, trim brush, 4-6" roller - boom-boom and done.

Adios mofo.


----------



## SearchforSignal (Aug 30, 2016)

Inner10 said:


> But let's be honest here, does the guy have a legit point or is he a chronically unhappy wack-job?


Yeah, I will be paying him a visit this week to go over the work in person...again. maybe something cracked or whatever. I stand by my work but there comes a point when enough is enough.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

SearchforSignal said:


> Yeah, I will be paying him a visit this week to go over the work in person...again. maybe something cracked or whatever. I stand by my work but there comes a point when enough is enough.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


You also have to think about it like this, throwing money at a problem doesn't reflect well on you. It's admitting fault and admitting that you don't have the necessary skills to fix it. I would exercise it as a last resort.


----------



## SearchforSignal (Aug 30, 2016)

Inner10 said:


> You also have to think about it like this, throwing money at a problem doesn't reflect well on you. It's admitting fault and admitting that you don't have the necessary skills to fix it. I would exercise it as a last resort.


Yes. I agree but it also comes to a point of time and what is it worth. I appreciate the input. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

Meet him and offer to fix it first and see his reaction. He may very well be trying to get money back or he may have a legitimate claim that the work needs to be re doen, only you can determine that. 

I would not offer any money till it's absolutely neccesary. DO you have a painter/drywall sub you can call in?


----------



## SearchforSignal (Aug 30, 2016)

kevjob said:


> Meet him and offer to fix it first and see his reaction. He may very well be trying to get money back or he may have a legitimate claim that the work needs to be re doen, only you can determine that.
> 
> 
> 
> I would not offer any money till it's absolutely neccesary. DO you have a painter/drywall sub you can call in?


Absolutely! I love the saying "do it right or do it again!" 

If my work is crap it will be redone, but I am not spending over $1500 two weeks after the final walkthrough just because he wants a different paint color ect.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

SearchforSignal said:


> Yeah, I will be paying him a visit this week to go over the work in person...again. maybe something cracked or whatever. I stand by my work but there comes a point when enough is enough.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Mr. Customer....why did you tell me everything met your approval when we looked at everything to make sure it met your approval?


----------



## SearchforSignal (Aug 30, 2016)

Robie said:


> Mr. Customer....why did you tell me everything met your approval when we looked at everything to make sure it met your approval?


Lmao

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Seriously, you need balls that big.

It's a fair question that needs to be answered.

Said differently, why were you not able to take this person at his her word?


----------



## SearchforSignal (Aug 30, 2016)

SmallTownGuy said:


> Seriously, you need balls that big.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will certainly ask that question when I see him. I'm very protective of my time and I hate it wasted on stuff like this if there isn't a legit reason for me being there. 

I'm in my 2nd full year of business for myself and I knew this time was coming. I'm looking forward to this experience and just want to handle it the correct way. The correct way may not be what the customer wants.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

SmallTownGuy said:


> Seriously, you need balls that big.
> 
> It's a fair question that needs to be answered.
> 
> Said differently, why were you not able to take this person at his her word?


We know how this plays out, the guys sees it at arm's legnth and he's happy. Then his best friend John Q Troublemaker comes in and starts ****ting all over and nit-picking the fvck of it and gets him riled up 6 ways from Sunday.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

SearchforSignal said:


> I will certainly ask that question when I see him. I'm very protective of my time and I hate it wasted on stuff like this if there isn't a legit reason for me being there.
> 
> I'm in my 2nd full year of business for myself and I knew this time was coming. I'm looking forward to this experience and just want to handle it the correct way. The correct way may not be what the customer wants.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk





Inner10 said:


> We know how this plays out, the guys sees it at arm's legnth and he's happy. Then his best friend John Q Troublemaker comes in and starts ****ting all over and nit-picking the fvck of it and gets him riled up 6 ways from Sunday.


yup.

And Inner is saying what I was thinking from the git-go.


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

Inner10 said:


> We know how this plays out, the guys sees it at arm's legnth and he's happy. Then his best friend John Q Troublemaker comes in and starts ****ting all over and nit-picking the fvck of it and gets him riled up 6 ways from Sunday.


:laughing:


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

If both of you you went over it with a flashlight, and didn't see a problem, it should be good.

You should get a chance to fix it, but it's probably not worth it. 

I suspect he is giving you another company's price, hoping you will give him some $$. Then he won't hire the other company. He will pocket the money.

Unless of course the work is sub-par. If you really went over it with a flashlight. I doubt it.

About 25 years ago, a guy did that to me. Had me come out at 7 pm to show me and complain. I fixed it. You couldn't even see it in the daylight. With a flashlight, it looked a marginal, in 2 places.


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

I thought you were a low voltage contractor

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> You should have a warranty. You should also have pride in your work and want the client to sing your praises to everyone they know.
> 
> First, the timeline is a bit questionable. If you had developed a good relationship form the beginning why wouldn't he have called you in the first place. Instead, in just a 2 week time span, he noticed issues, called and scheduled contractors to view and deliver an estimate on the corrections and then call you to ask for you to cover the costs?
> 
> ...


and why the hell, on a walk thru with the client, would you point out anything, that wasn't obviously a huge goober....

make sure the client knows that any deficiencies noted on this walk thru, will be placed on a punch list and remedied immediately. I don't care how much you are booked, fix the punchlist....

keep your mouth shut, you made the sale when you got the job....


----------



## Bull Trout (Dec 6, 2016)

Inner10 said:


> We know how this plays out, the guys sees it at arm's legnth and he's happy. Then his best friend John Q Troublemaker comes in and starts ****ting all over and nit-picking the fvck of it and gets him riled up 6 ways from Sunday.





SearchforSignal said:


> Yes. There was a few spots at an angle that I pointed out to the customer that could be better with the flashlight, but the customer stated it was a "basement and not to worry about it, that he didn't even notice." Well I will count this as a learning experience for my young business.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I've struggled with the same thing, and have learned the hard way to let them point out the deficiencies that matter to them, don't be the one riling them up, if it is sub standard work, fix it before the walk through, otherwise, as hard as it is, stfu


----------

